# my year transformation ..



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey , I've been trainning hard at the gym this year I've put on 2stone and a half, I weighed 9stone and a half now I'm 11 and a half stone, here's some pictures of my progress at the gym so far I just thought id share it with all my fellow bodybuilders out there

This is when I was at 9 and a half stone. 

Another one from before. 

Recent one. 

And another.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

no legs?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

jordidza said:


> Hey , I've been trainning hard at the gym this year I've put on 2stone and a half, I weighed 9stone and a half now I'm 11 and a half stone, here's some pictures of my progress at the gym so far I just thought id share it with all my fellow bodybuilders out there
> 
> This is when I was at 9 and a half stone.
> View attachment 98879
> ...


maths not your strong point i see. but well done,keep it up


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I see about a stone of that weight gain is hair!! 

Just kidding mate. Seriously impressive progress.


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha ! , thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah looking full and certainly see th gains in mass.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm am so freaking jealous of the fro dude. Have some serious reps for the fro, love it.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice gains mate. I reckon if you can gain another 3 stone of muscle you would be the double of lou ferrigno !


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great progress! Keep it up.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> diet and routine?


+1

Good stuff though mate, have some repzzz


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> diet and routine?


MONDAY (Chest/Tris)

Flat BB Bench

Incline DB Bench

Decline DB Bench

Weighted Dips

Pec Deck

Close-Grip Barbell Bench Press

Cable Rope Overhead Triceps Extension

DB Tricep Extensions

Tricep Dumbbell Kickback

WEDNESDAY (Back/Biceps)

Weighted Chins

Bent BB Row

Dead Lifts

Lat Pulldown

Barbell Curl

Hammer Curl

Inner-Biceps Curl

Overhead Cable Curl

Concentration Curls

FRIDAY (Legs)

Squats

Lunges

Standing Calf Raise

Calf Machine Raises

Standing Military Press

Lying Lateral Raise

Saturday - Shoulders/Traps

Seated DB Press

Standing Palms-In DB Press

Side Lateral Raise

Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral

Front DB Raise (DB facing upwards)

Front Rope Raise

Cable Rope Rear-Delt Rows

Reverse Flyes

BB Shugs

Upright Rows

Face Pullls

Leaned Back Rope Shrugs

Diet

Breakfast:

4 Eggs and Porrige oats , ON serious mass shake

Morning Snack:

2 chicken breasts with sweet potato mash and glass of whole milk.

Mid Lunch :

Tuna and pasta

Afternoon Snack:

Peanut butter sandwich and a glass of whole milk

Dinner:

Steak, rice, vegtables and a shake

Before Bed:

Porrige oats and a shake


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Leg pics


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd personally do less exercises and up the weight, but if it's working for you, crack on!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Good progress! Have you thought of starting a journal? Bit of constructive criticism - on back/bi day you do more bi than back exercises - the back is a much larger muscle group than the singular bicep and thus benefits from more training


----------

